# Web Based Management System starten?



## Daniel Roß (14 September 2016)

Hallo,

wie starte ich das Web Based Management System? (Steuerung 750-881)

Wenn ich die IP Adresse von der Wago im Browser eingebe (192.168.1.100) wird immer meine Web - Visualisierung geladen.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (15 September 2016)

Hallo Daniel,

es gibt folgende Möglichkeit, dass Web Based Management(WBM) wieder aufzurufen. Tippen Sie bitte folgendes in Ihrem Browser ein:192.168.1.100/wbm und nun sollten Sie wieder das Web Based Management sehen. Wollen Sie das WBM als Startseite haben, dann müssen Sie unter PLC Runtime->WebVisu->Default Webserver, dass WBM aktivieren und mit submit bestätigen.

MFG

Wago support


----------



## Daniel Roß (15 September 2016)

danke für die Antwort. Es erscheint ein Login-Bildschirm. Da gebe ich bei Username guest, admin, user und bei passwort wago ein. Danach kommt immer der Fehler 404. Server nicht erreichbar. wodran kann es liegen?


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (15 September 2016)

Hallo Daniel,

wen Sie ein ein 750-880 im Einsatz haben, dann geben Sie bitte folgendes ein http://ip/webserv/index.ssi. Beim PFC 200 ist so, wie oben erklärt. Bitte melden Sie sich mit Admin und Passwort:wago an.


----------



## KingHelmer (15 September 2016)

Hey Daniel,

zusätzlich die Info, dass du diese Einstellung ändern kannst.
Beim PFC ist die Option direkt sichtbar im WBM, beim 750-881er war sie irgendwo etwas "versteckt".

Aber soweit ich weiß, kann man es bei beiden einstellen, dass entweder das WBM oder direkt die Visu als startseite bei Eingabe der IP im Browser angezeigt wird.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (15 September 2016)

Hallo,

Beim 750-881 ist es nicht so einfach zu finden. Hier kann man unter PLC->PLC Features->Webvisu unter drei Punkten wählen, ob man ein neues Fenster öffnen möchte u.s.w.


----------

